# M&P



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am in the process of doing research to purchase my first handgun primarily for home defense. I have decided to go with a 9mm.

I think I have narrowed it down to the M&P and the XD. Can anyone who has a M&P tell me the pros/cons of them? Seems that a lot of people I have spoken to know tons about the XD but not much about the M&P.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a M&P-9 and it is a great range, house gun. I have had it to the range many times and if you do your part it is right on the money. It has never failed to shoot what ever I have put in it including reloads. I highly recommend it to anybody that wants a good solid shooter. Here's a picture of mine along with my G-19 that I use for carry. :smt033


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

timone321 said:


> I am in the process of doing research to purchase my first handgun primarily for home defense. I have decided to go with a 9mm.
> 
> I think I have narrowed it down to the M&P and the XD. Can anyone who has a M&P tell me the pros/cons of them? Seems that a lot of people I have spoken to know tons about the XD but not much about the M&P.
> 
> ...


I have a M&P 9c (compact) a M&P .357sig compact and full size.

The 9mm has about 10,000 rounds thru it and I have never had any problem with it whatsoever. It's had reloads and top shelf self defense ammo and countless blazer and wwb. In my opinion with a lifetime warranty that is in the USA not Croatia it dollar for dollar the best pistol on the market, in my opinion. Just please be sure you practice practice and practice so you can be as good as your pistol. With the interchangeable backstraps, ambedexterious slide release and magazine release that can be changed to either side and not having to pull the trigger to field strip the pistol for cleaning... It has a lot of features for little money.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an M&P40. Had a 9MM but gave it to my Grandson. They are both at the 10,000 round region and going strong. I had an XD40 and XD9 before the M&P's. They were good pistols also but we prefer the M&P's

You indicate this will be your first handgun so I must reccomend that you get some training on proper safe handling, use and care.

Enjoy what you get

:smt1099


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

im a big M&P fan...

carried Glocks for years(10+),but ive recently converted to the M&P.not that i dont still love the Glock,but from here on out i'll be carrying the M&P.slimmer,better ergo's,better CTC grip,the felt recoil seems less,and i just seem to shoot them better(for whatever reason)...

my current carry pistol is a full size M&P-9(last couple months),im pushing 1500 rounds without a single issue or failure of any kind.that means just that,im not dismissing any failure(s) because i felt the mag/ammo/etc was to blame...zero failures period.

havent shot the XD myself,didnt care for how they felt...and i know a few guys who have a range with rentals.they claim the XD's arent holding up as well as the Glocks or M&P's.

YMMV


----------



## mikenkansas (Jul 9, 2008)

I carry an M&P 40C about half the time and I'm quite happy with it. Never a problem and it hits where I aim.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't have much experience with XD's but I'll throw in some more testimony in favor of the M&P. I have the full size M&P 9 and I've never had any problems. I bought it as my first handgun as well and have no regrets. Just a note, the trigger does take a few hundred pulls to completely "break in" and get rid of the gravelly feel. But it's a tough piece, so if you just dry-fire a lot (of course after checking at least 2 or 3 times that the magazine and chamber is empty) and you'll be through the break-in period in no time.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Both platforms are decent guns with my favorite Springfield being the compact 45 XD. That being said I really like the M&P pistols a little better. Try them both if you can and see which one feels and shoots better in your hands. You can't go wrong with either make.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in the same situation myself. (First time gun buyer) I've been looking at either the M&P 9mm, XD9 or a Glock 19.

I was in Vegas two weeks ago and got to shoot the XD and the G19. Unfortunately, no M&P's to rent. Put about 75 rounds down range total and have to say, I didn't like the XD at all. It shot fine and fit my hand well, but I couldn't get over the safety on the trigger. (I know others will have differing opinions, but that's why you posted right?)

I shot much better with the Glock, but I still want some trigger time on the M&P before making a final decision. 

So, with all that said, to echo other recommendations, rent what you can, THEN make a decision. :smt023


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

for those interested,ive heard the Burwell M&P trigger jobs are excellent...

http://www.burwellgunsmithing.com/

or if you have the guts to DIY....

http://www.burwellgunsmithing.com/misc/M&Ptriggerjob.pdf

i did level one(runs to page 22) myself and im very impressed with the results.the trigger is a little lighter and "crisper"(very nice),but my real goal was improving the reset and thats where the level one job really shines.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The M&P has a magazine disconnect safety (optional delete for LE). I prefer a weapon without this feature. I do understand that it can be a life-saving safety feature. Some folks drop the magazine, and think that the gun is safe without checking the chamber. This is using a mechanical device to correct a training issue. There are also some who like a magazine safety for police work, in the theory that if an officer is about to lose his weapon in a struggle, he can drop the magazine, buying a bit of time to reach for his backup gun. Early production had a number of unexpected magazine drops, avoid used.

One feature I do like is that you don't have to pull the trigger to disassemble as the M&P comes with a sear release. But the texture of the grip rubber is a little too neutral for my tastes (ie. sweat, mud, oil would reduce firmness of grip contact).

Slide partially cocks trigger like Glock, but with heavier trigger pull than XD.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*M&P 40 comment*

I bought the M&P 40 during a promotion last spring. I really liked how it felt in my hand and during subsequest visits to the range, how it shot. I've never shot it in 9x19 but presume it would perform as well. I use it as a backup weapon, generally and stay with my Beretta 96's for CCW use. Weapon has been 100% reliable and now has around 2,000 rounds through it with not a bobble at this time.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I bought an XD in 9mm, and am considering buying an M&P in .45 ACP. The M&P shoots well for me .45, not so much in 9mm. Both are great guns.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I've had no problems with my 9mm. Bowie Tactical Consepts did a great job on the trigger.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

FWIW, the one M&P in my Gunsite class a couple weeks ago worked with 100% reliability.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

While searching the Guns & Ammo site I came across this review. I found it interesting and thought others might also. I'm seriously considering this as my next purchase, maybe for my b-day in October.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/swmp15_022207/index.html#cont


----------

